# cant get my gun sighted in



## ChazzHiben (Oct 7, 2007)

i have a gamo varminy hunter and i am using pba amo and cant get it sighted in pleaes help


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Drop the PBA. It's too light for a lot of guns and I've heard of a heckuva lot of people complain that that stuff's way inaccurate. Shoot some target pellets to get the gun sighted in and use hollow points or some other hunting pellets for shooting animals with.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> Drop the PBA. It's too light for a lot of guns and I've heard of a heckuva lot of people complain that that stuff's way inaccurate. Shoot some target pellets to get the gun sighted in and use hollow points or some other hunting pellets for shooting animals with.


True dat. The PBA's seem all that, and they are lighter, and perhaps better penetration, but for constant, reliable shots, stick with the classic lead. Perhaps dome/points.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Weasle414 has the right idea, but if you will be hunting with hollow points, then you should sight in with hollow points. Some guns just don't have everything the PBA ammo needs to funtion with accuracy, efficiency, and consistency.

I would suggest Beeman gold-coated hollow points. They have worked extremely well in every Gamo I have fired them in, and they are all made to exact specifications, so they are very accurate and consistent.

If you are after incredibly light hunting pellets that may work a little better in your rifle, try out some Predator Pellets.

www.predatorpellets.com

The pellets function a lot like defense rounds made for personal protection in pistols.

The downside for those is cost. One tin will run you about $12-13 plus shipping...

The website has some good examples. A beaver with a .177? How cool is that?

Good luck.

:sniper:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

dude! i thought i was the only one (and scottjess) that used Predators. oh, and, you want a super duper tip? When you're using the predator pellets, if you take out the plastic tip, (bite it off) i have found that they are the most effective hollow point pellets. Cuz they're aerodynamic and whatnot, and they're light, and expand like no other on impact! I just happened to use them on this little fella


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

8) * I love usin the gamo tawmahawks in my pumpmaster. they are made of traditional lead and expand like heck. for the scope though, clockwise is right and counterclaokwise is up.
*


----------

